# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Selbstheilung bei Krebs

## Lothar M

Heute lief zu dem Thema eine empfehlenswerte Sendung auf 3Sat:

https://www.3sat.de/gesellschaft/pol...esund-106.html

Lothar

----------


## gwiazdka

Selbstheilung ist ein sehr interessantes Thema. 
Es gibt dazu ein sehr interssantes Buch von Kelly A. Turner "9 Wege in ein Krebsfreies leben". Die Autorin hat mit über 1000 Krebspatienten gesprochen, bei denen laut Ärzten eine "Spontanheilung" eingetreten ist. Sie hat zusammen getragen, was diese Menschen getan haben. Und es ergaben sich 9 Punkte, die von den meisten Patienten genannt wurden. 
Es ist nämlich so, dass keiner dieser Menschen einfach nichts getan hätte und geheilt worden wäre. Nein, diese Menschen haben meistens alternative Methoden gewählt, die Ernährung umgestellt und insbesondere auf die Psyche Wert gelegt.
Ich kann das Buch nur empfehlen.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Teil aus der Zusammenfassung der Reportage von 3Sat:

*Wege zur Selbstheilung*



Kelly Turner versuchte in Patienteninterviews, den Ursachen für "Spontanheilungen" auf den Grund zu gehen.  
Quelle: ORF/Langbein & Partner MediaWie ist es möglich, trotz aussichtsloser Diagnose wieder gesund zu werden? Erstmals ist eine junge Wissenschaftlerin dem Phänomen "Spontanheilung" systematisch nachgegangen. Mit Unterstützung der amerikanischen Krebsgesellschaft hat Kelly Turner 250 Menschen besucht, die wieder gesund wurden, nachdem die Mediziner sie aufgegeben hatten. Und sie hat neun Handlungsweisen und Eigenschaften identifiziert, die bei allen 250 anzutreffen waren und offenbar Heilungen möglich machen. "Es waren Ernährungsumstellung und Naturheilmittel, aber die anderen sieben Faktoren betreffen die Psyche und unsere Emotionen, das hat sogar mich als Psychotherapeutin überrascht", berichtet Turner. 

Der Wissenschaftsjournalist Kurt Langbein hat Kelly Turner in den USA besucht und ihre weltweite Spurensuche nach den Faktoren dokumentiert, die Heilung möglich machen. Überraschend Geheilte erzählen ihre Geschichten und die moderne Forschung findet immer mehr Erklärungen für die Möglichkeiten zur Selbstheilung. Seriöse Studien belegen inzwischen die Wirksamkeit von komplementärmedizinischen Therapien.

----------


## Optimist

Man sollte etwas genauer hinschauen. Kelly Turners Buch trägt im Original den Titel:

*"Radical Remission: Surviving Cancer Against All Odds."*

Auch in der deutschen Übersetzung wird oft von "Remission" gesprochen.

Remission und Heilung sind zwei verschiedene Begriffe. Eine Remission kann durchaus nach einiger Zeit von einem Rezidiv beendet werden.


Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Franz,

hier ein Link zum Thema: Heilung, Remission und Rezidiv“ von cancer.org:

https://www.cancer.org/treatment/sur...t-go-away.html

Lothar

----------


## ursus47

sorry, aber Zauberei und Wunderheiler sind Scharlatane dies Thema ist so alt wie der Krebs selbst.

----------


## gwiazdka

> sorry, aber Zauberei und Wunderheiler sind Scharlatane dies Thema ist so alt wie der Krebs selbst.


Von Zauberei und Wunderheilung kann keine Rede sein. Wie man im Buch genau nachlesen kann, haben diese Patienten bereits bekannte Maßnahmen ergriffen, wie z.B. NEM, Ernährung. Zusätzlich geht es um die Psyche, d.h. Entspannung, positives Denken, möglichst kein Streß und Sport. 
Was soll darann Scharlatanerie sein? 
Sie müssen sich nicht dafür interessieren oder damit befassen, aber direkt, ohne Reflexion auf diese Weise verunglimpfen, ist nicht in Ordnung.

----------


## Lothar M

Die Therapien der Krebs-Reha-Kliniken wenden nach OP/Bestrahlung ganzheitliche Ansätze an:
Bewegung, gesunde Ernährung, sportliche Aktivitäten, Physiotherapie, Entspannungstherapien, Psychologische Begleitung, Achtsamkeit (Einzeln/Gruppe).
Später im Alltag umgesetzt, trägt dies zur Erlangung eines aktiven, positiven und entspannten Leben bei.
Dies stärkt Körper, Psyche und das Immunsystems und begünstigt eine Remission der Krebserkrankung.
Man muß es nur wollen und umsetzen.

----------


## ursus47

o sorry, ich wollte niemandem zu nahe treten. Die Durchführung di8eser Dinge wie Sie sie beschreiben find ich sogar gut. Nur wenn man damit eine Heilung verspricht ist das sehr gefährlich. Da werden sich viele wundern warum es nicht funktioniert. Wovon ich überzeugt bin ist die Wirkung auf die Psyche und damit trägt es vielleicht auch bei zum Wohlbefinden. Also das Wort Selbstheilung sollte man hierfür nicht verwenden. All die die noch mit uns an dem Krebs sterben werden, müssten sich ja fragen ob sie nicht ein Stück selber Schuld sind, weil sie da nicht mitgemacht haben. Was ganz klar ist, mit Krebs wird in alle Richtungen Geld gemacht wird. Sei es Pharmazie, Medizin Psychologie, Naturheilkunde usw. Da werden Hoffnungen geschürt und Videos manipuliert. Wenn man in der Vergangenheit etwas aufmerksam war konnte man feststelle, dass immer wieder von Wundermitteln berichtet wurde. Zeit später konnte man davon nicht mehr lesen.
Also nochmal ich möchte niemanden von seinem Weg abbringen wenn er meint es tut ihm gut dann ist ok.

----------


## Lothar M

Ob klassisch und supplementär, der Körper muß die Heilung oder Zurückdrängung einer Krankheit immer selbst leisten.
Die Medizin, die Psyche, aber auch andere „gesunde“ Maßnahmen und Verhaltensweisen unterstützen ihn dabei.

----------


## hartmuth

Mach doch einer einfach einen neuen thread in der Diagnostik-Kategorie auf, wenn weiterhin Interesse besteht. Ralf läßt sich nicht umstimmen. Ich selber will den thread nicht initiativ eröffnen und mich reinhängen. Wenn seriös diskutiert wird und die Wadenbeißer sich zurückhalten, vielleicht laß ich mich animieren.

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang wäre dann auch das Thema Placebo  also Heilungswirkung ohne Medikamente. Hammer! Also noch mehr Esoterik, Voodoo und Scharlatanerie! Das dürfte dann bei einigen hier für noch mehr Aufregung sorgen. Die Herren müßten dann aber auch erklären, warum es keine seriösen wissenschaftlichen Studien ohne Placebo-Arm gibt.  Denn diese arbeiten explizit mit der Prämisse, dass es Heilungswirkung ohne Medikamentenwirkung gibt  ein hochinteressantes Thema, nicht von irgendwelchen Spinnern ausgegraben, sondern seriöser wissenschaftlicher Standard. Oder nicht? 
Möchte noch anmerken, dass ich mit der Erwähnung des Placebo-Themas nicht behaupte, eine aktive Therapie ließe sich daraus begründen. Es geht um Zusammenhänge, die ohne die Annahme einer gewissen Einheit und gegenseitigen Anhängigkeit von Geist, Körper und Psyche gar nicht verstanden werden können, die aber vielleicht für andere therapeutische Absichten relevant sein könnten. Man muß dann halt selbst herausfinden, wo es verbrecherisch wird. Entschuldigt meinen Sarkasmus.
Das Thema wird dann allerdings leider relativ allgemein diskutiert werden müssen und man wird keinen PK-spezifischen Bezug finden. Wenn denn dies das Ausschlußkriterium und Indiz für die Plauderecke sein sollte, meinetwegen.

----------


## lutzi007

Hartmut,
über den Placeboeffekt hatte ich mich beim letzten Termin auch mit meinem Psychotherapeuten unterhalten. Finde ich hochinteressant. Er ist da auch ein Fan von, obwohl er früher jahrelang als Anästhesiearzt in einem Krankenhaus gearbeitet hatte.
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Hartmut,

ein wahrlich interessanter Gedanke mit dem Placeboeffekt:

https://netzwerk-homoeopathie.info/p...placeboeffekt/

https://www.gesundheitsforschung-bmbf.de/de/placebo-effekt-sichtbar-gemacht-2847.php

In ein paar Stunden verlasse ich Deutschland für eine Weile. Deshalb werde ich mich zunächst nicht dazu aufraffen können, einen neuen thread  zu diesem Thema zu starten.

Ich bitte um Verständnis.

Gruß Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Harald,
hochinteressant! Danke!
Dir eine gute Reise
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Wolfjanz

Ja, Glaube versetzt Berge und nicht nur Berge, sondern auch physisch-psychische Befindlichkeiten in, um und um Krankheiten herum;
(Man suche sich zugleich einen "Heiler", der die Macht der Krankenheilung beherrsche..

Dir, Unverwüstlicher, eine gute Reise ins Morgenland und einen moderaten PSA-Stand :Blinzeln: 
Da sprach der Scheich zum Emir: "Jetzt geh´n mir"

Gruss
dillinger

----------


## MartinWK

Wenn das Placebo ebensogut hilft wie die Behandlung, ist wohl eher die Behandlung ohne Evidenz als das Placebo "wirksam". Beispiele hier: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundhe...ider-1.1973075

----------


## Lothar M

Abschließend möchte ich noch ein paar Gedanken zu dem Thema beitragen:

Ich glaube, daß die gleiche Thematik in einem Forum wie „Brustkrebs“ formell und inhaltlich anders aufgenommen worden wäre.

Frauen sind dieser Thematik wesentlich mehr zugewandt.

Ich habe zwei Rehas in der hervorragenden  onkologischen Klinik „Nordfriesland“ durchführen dürfen.

Die Patienten waren sowohl Frauen als auch Männer; ziemlich ausgeglichen.
Überwiegend Brust- und Prostatakrebsbetroffene.

Die Frauen waren zumeist jünger.

Interessant war, dass die Wahlangebote wie Yoga, Ci-Gong, Schwimmen, Ernährungsberatung und Gymnastik weit überwiegend von Frauen wahrgenommen wurden (ich war dabei). Sie waren den ergänzenden Therapien und auch der Behandlung von psychischen Problemen wesentlich aufgeschlossener.

Vielleicht spricht diese Thematik weibliche und jüngere Betroffene mehr an.

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe auch schon 3x eine REHA in einer onkologischen Klinik gemacht und war in div. Unterschiedlichen Gruppen dabei. Von Klang- bis Farbtherapie. Ich konnte diesen Stunden nichts abgewinnen. Wenn z.B. mir eine farbige Brille aufgesetzt wird und mir erklärt wird welche Farben wie auf einen wirken. Man soll sich aber mit *geschlossenen* Augen im Liegen entspannen. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das was bringt. Da muss man schon fest an das Glauben. Und ich bin eigentlich Realist.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...weit überwiegend von Frauen wahrgenommen wurden (ich war dabei). Sie waren den ergänzenden Therapien und auch der Behandlung von psychischen Problemen wesentlich aufgeschlossener...


Das kann man wohl als Tatsache gelten lassen, genauso wie die Offenheit *homöopatischen Ansätzen* gegenüber - aber was bedeutet das jetzt für uns?

----------


## lutzi007

Lothar,
ich kann schon allein nur bei meiner Frau und Tochter beobachten, dass sie sich aktiv besser um ihre Gesundheit kümmern als mein Sohn und ich.
Was sagt mir das? Schauen und lernen. 
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Habe ich gerade oder jemals von Farb- und Klangtherapie oder Homöopathie in diesem Thread gesprochen?
Wegen meiner negativen Einstellung zur Homöopathie, darf ich auf meinen Thread dazu verweisen.

Bitte sachlich und fair bleiben!

----------


## lutzi007

Homöopathie wirkt meiner Meinung nach über den Placeboeffekt. Ich kann's aber nicht beweisen.
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Lothar aber Yoga oder Gi-Gong ist nicht weit davon entfernt. Das ist meine Meinung.

----------


## Lothar M

Du bist davon sehr weit davon entfernt.

----------


## LowRoad

> Bitte sachlich und fair bleiben!


Mein lieber Lothar,
es ist sachlich auf die Affinität von Frauen der Homöopathie gegenüber hinzuweisen, auch wenn es ein neuer Aspekt ist. Wir sind hier in einem offenen Forum, wo das möglich sein sollte, genauso wie Du das Thema _'Frauen und ihre größere Hinwendung zu komplementären Ansätzen'_ neu eingeführt hast. Das macht die Diskussion lebendiger. Apropos Diskussion. Diese lebt doch von Hypothese, Bewertung, Kritik  positiv wie negativ - und Antithese. Alles in fairem Rahmen ohne persönliche Angriffe. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich mir mehr gesunde Streitkultur.

----------


## LowRoad

> Du bist davon sehr weit davon entfernt.


Diese Aussage empfinde ich beispielsweise als unangenehm ins persönliche gehend.

----------


## lutzi007

Michi,
Du machst den Fehler, oft von Dir auf Andere zu schließen.
Yoga hilft, aber nicht jedem Menschen
Gi-Gong hilft, aber nicht jedem ...
Sport hilft, aber ...
Placebo hilft, aber ...
Vestehst Du, was ich meine?
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Ich schreibe halt meine Meinung, ist das hier im Forum nicht erlaubt?

----------


## lutzi007

Michi,
selbstverständlich.
Alles ist gut.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

@Lowroad
In diesem Punkt hast Du recht.

----------


## carloso

Sehr aufschlussreich was ich da lese und was manche unter Homöopathie verstehen. Ich habe es so verstanden das Homöopathie Kräuter und Naturheilmittel sind, Gi-Gong, Yoga und Placebo auch dazu gehört habe ich nicht gewusst ich dachte das ist Esoterik ja man lernt nie aus.
Letztes Jahr habe ich ein Buch bei aufräum arbeiten gefunden ( *Die Macht Ihres Unterbewußtseins* ) gefunden was ich vor 40 Jahren gekauft habe und dann verlegt habe, damals habe ich auch vom Inhalt nichts gehalten. Schade es wäre mir wahrscheinlich vieles erspart geblieben wenn ich mich daran gehalten hätte. 
Jetzt bete ich jeden Tag vor dem einschlafen, nein es ist kein Kirchliches Glaubensgebet. Zumindest Glaube ich daran das es hilft.
Hier mein kurzes Gebet: *Die unendliche Weisheit und Heilkraft meines Unterbewußtsein führt und lenkt mich im allem zur völligen Gesundheit und Heilung jetzt und allezeit.  
*Der Glaube kann Berge versetzen das ist ein wahres Sprichwort aber kein ewiges Leben.
Durch dieses Buch hatte ich die Eingebung das ich nach Regensburg fahren sollte damit wir geholfen wird und es hat geholfen ich habe fast keine Schmerzen mehr mit meinen Katheter und auch sonst geht es mir wieder gut. Das ist nun meine Geschichte.
Ein Tipp von mir: Wünsche niemals etwas schlechtes oder böses an einen anderen Menschen wenn der es nicht hört den dieser Wunsch fällt zurück auf sich selbst.
Wie es mir letztes Jahr erging steht im Bericht in myprostate 

Gruß Karl

----------


## lutzi007

Karl,
Homöopathie, Yoga, ..., Esoterik,...
Jetzt hast Du aber alles ordentlich vermixt  :L&auml;cheln: 
Zur Sicherheit habe ich gerade bei Wikipedia über Esoterik nachgelesen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Jetzt fehlt auch noch Vodoo...  :L&auml;cheln: 
Aber wo Du den kirchlichen Glauben und das Beten ansprichst. Das soll auch sehr Positives bewirken. Auch darüber habe ich von meinem Psychotherapeuten schon Einiges gehört. Und das war nur Positives. Wie ich schon mal gesagt hatte, ist er auch ausgebildeter Arzt der Anästhesie.
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Hier einige Informationen zu Sport/Ernährung/Entspannung und Krebs:

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....nach-krebs.pdf

https://www.medical-tribune.de/mediz...-fuer-rezidiv/

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/16...-zu-verhindern

https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....au-verhindern/

https://www.zeit.de/2019/22/krebsnac...re-praevention

https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...patienten.html

https://shop.krebsliga.ch/files/kls/...1234953141.pdf

Die aufgezeigten qualitativen Quellen belegen, daß die Thematik den Kategorien Therapie oder Nach der Behandlung zuzuordnen sind.

Der Moderator hätte mich als Initiator des Themas, vorher zu seiner beabsichtigte Entscheidung anhören müssen.
Zudem wäre eine Änderung des Titels der Thematik in Betracht zu ziehen gewesen.

Lothar

----------


## hartmuth

Lothar,
mach doch bitte einen neuen thread auf, vielleicht unter "Krebsprävention und Krebsnachsorge". Der Ralf hat da zu gemacht. Es ist zu schade, wenn das Thema in der Plauderecke versackt.

----------


## lutzi007

> Lothar,
> mach doch bitte einen neuen thread auf, vielleicht unter "Krebsprävention und Krebsnachsorge". Der Ralf hat da zu gemacht. Es ist zu schade, wenn das Thema in der Plauderecke versackt.


Ja, find ich auch gut!
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Hartmut und Lutz!

Mach ich, wenn der Moderator die Inhalte dieses Threads in den neuen Thread rein kopiert.

Lothar

----------


## hartmuth

> Lieber Hartmut und Lutz!
> 
> Mach ich, wenn der Moderator die Inhalte dieses Threads in den neuen Thread rein kopiert.
> 
> Lothar


Okay, da mußt du aber mit Ralf kommunizieren. Nimm Kontakt mit ihm auf und bitte ihn darum. Das unschöne Hin und Her zwischendrin kann er vielleicht löschen.

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Hartmut,

ist nicht erforderlich, der Moderator liest doch unsere Kommunikation.

Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Isetta300

Leute,

es versackt hier nichts! Ich schau überall rein - egal welcher Hintergrund. Einfach das Thema hier weiterschreiben!

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## RalfDm

> Einfach das Thema hier weiterschreiben!


So ist es. Die Plauderecke ist kein Straflager.

Ralf

----------


## tritus59

Dem kann ich auch zustimmen.

Ich wüsste selber auch nicht, wohin dieser ganze Thread passen würde. Da wird geplaudert über Selbstheilung, Ernährungsumstellung, Naturheilmittel inkl. Pilze und Soja und anderes, Psychotherapie, Komplementärmedizin, Musiktherapie, Heilpilze, Spirituelle Vertiefung, Achtsamkeit, Medikation, Homöopathie, Placeboeffekt, Entspannung, Freunde besuchen, Hobbies, Familieneinfluss, Bewegung, Sport, Hobbies und noch vieles andere mehr. 

Ja, lasst uns doch weiter plaudern über Gott und die Welt. Wenn es etwas spezifischer werden soll, dann gerne in den entsprechenden Unterforen.

Heinrich

----------


## hartmuth

> So ist es. Die Plauderecke ist kein Straflager.
> 
> Ralf


Aber die Plauderecke ist dieses, kann jeder lesen: 


> Kleine Auszeit gefällig? Hier trifft man sich zu einem kleinen Pläuschchen.


Soll echt das Thema derart abgewertet werden? Hallo?! Geht's noch? Was ist denn plötzlich los in diesem tollen Forum?

----------


## hartmuth

Nachtrag: Bin 13 Jahre dabei, habe viele Differenzen, Moderatoreneingriffe, beleidigte Verabschiedungen und was sonst noch erlebt. Ralph immer korrekt und souverän, tolle Arbeit. Bin selbst Ehrenamtlicher nicht nur in einem Verein. Möchte ihn nicht beschädigen. Aber da hat er sich verritten. Scheiße! Sorry. Schade. Warum nur? Lothar, Ralph, nehmt Kontakt auf und klärt das. Einfach miteinander reden. Anders ist das nicht aufzulösen.

----------


## hartmuth

Habe hier einen Vorschlag gemacht.

----------


## RalfDm

> Aber die Plauderecke ist dieses, kann jeder lesen: 
> Soll echt das Thema derart abgewertet werden? Hallo?! Geht's noch? Was ist denn plötzlich los in diesem tollen Forum?


Dieser thread bleibt jetzt da, wo er ist. Ich habe auch noch Anderes zu tun und übrigens auch ein Privatleben außerhalb des Prostatakrebses.

Ralf

----------


## hartmuth

Ralf, ist okay. Will dich keinesfalls stressen. Lassen wir's dabei. Dir alles Gute.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Hartmut,

Dein Vorschlag fand ich sehr gut!
Er hätte vielleicht „Ernährung, Sport, Supplementäre Therapien“ heißen können.

Die restriktive Reaktion des Moderators verhindert leider eine vorsichtige Weiterentwicklung des Forums.
Ich werde das Forum, nach alledem und vorherigen „Erlebnissen“ leider verlassen.

Es ist für mich sehr enttäuschend, nach all den Jahren der aktiven Teilnahme.
Besonders die Themen, die die Leitlinientherapien ergänzen und unterstützen haben mich interessiert.
Aber auch die Begleitung von Angehörigen von schwerkranken Vätern. Für die tut mir der Abschied besonders leid!

Außerdem sollte man sich fragen, weshalb kaum noch Fachärzte das Forum begleiten.

Alles Gute für alle Forumsteilnehmer!!

Euer Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Lothar,
ich finde es wirklich schade, dass Du das Forum verlassen willst. Aber wenn Du Dich in letzter Zeit mehr geärgert hast als es Dir Freude gemacht hat, ist es natürlich besser für Dich, mal auf Abstand zu gehen.
Deine Beiträge werden mir natürlich fehlen.
Also sage ich noch mal Tschüss und vielleicht hören wir mal später wieder was von Dir.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Lothar

warum eigentlich enttäuschend ??

Um was geht es denn hier überhaupt ?

Ich denke mal um Informationen zu bekommen, Informationen zu geben oder sich ganz einfach aus zu tauschen.
Ob nun ein Thema unter Therapie - fortgeschrittener - oder auch in der Plauderecke steht -- ist das Thema interessant, finden sich auch die Interessierten dazu.

Wenn Du nun fernbleibst, entschuldige wenn ich das so schreibe, weil Dein Ego etwas angekratzt wurde   ---- würde ich sagen falscher Weg

Wenn Du bleibst und Dir einfach sagst, naja, so ein ehrenamtlicher Moderator hat es auch nicht immer leicht - Schwamm drüber ........

dann hilftst Du weiterhin uns " Interessierten" Dir selbst - und  es hilft auch Deiner eigenen Selbstheilung , weil wenn Dir das ja auch Spaß macht ist es für Dein Wohlbefinden besser , als wenn Du Dich ärgerst.

Es ist nicht immer einfach - aber ein Stück Leichtigkeit tut uns Betroffenen gut ! In diesem Sinne - einfach weitermachen Lothar und fühle Dich wohl dabei - denn dies ist Dein Element

Reiner

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Lothar,

was ist denn nu? Hörst auf? Oder geht es jetzt weiter? Hör auf!

Dirk

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Dirk,

ich mache beim neuen Thread von Lutz mit.
Danach, mal sehen. 

Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Osteopathie bei Krebserkrankungen

Hier ein interessanter Link:

https://www.staerkergegenkrebs.de/Os...s#NutzenPhysio

----------


## lutzi007

Lothar,
Sehr interessanter Link. Auch auf diesem Gebiet lässt sich Einiges rausholen zur Verbesserung der Lebensqualität.
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Lutz,

meine Erfahrungen mit Osteopathie nach der OP waren sehr positiv.
Die Therapie wurde in Bad Wildungen im Rahmen der AHB angewandt.
Sie diente dazu, die Traumatisierung des OP-Gebiets zu behandeln.
Es hilft sehr, die Sensibilisierung des Genitalbereichs wiederherzustellen.
Die Sexualität nach der OP ist auch ein wichtiges Thema.
Die Lebensqualität in diesem Bereich wirkt sich sehr positiv auf die Psyche aus.
Und unsere Frauen spielen dabei eine wichtige Rolle.

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

Lothar,
ich hatte ja nur Physiotherapie zu Verbesserung der Kontinenz, aber der Therapeut war auch ausgebildeter Osteopath. Da hatte ich dann Glück und fühlte mich auch sehr gut aufgehoben in allen Belangen. Hinsichtlich Sexualität kamen vom ihm auch viel mehr nützliche Infos für mich rüber als von meinem Uro und den Ärzten im Krankenhaus.
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ja, Glaube versetzt Berge und nicht nur Berge, sondern auch physisch-psychische Befindlichkeiten in, um und um Krankheiten herum;
> (Man suche sich zugleich einen "Heiler", der die Macht der Krankenheilung beherrsche..
> 
> Dir, Unverwüstlicher, eine gute Reise ins Morgenland und einen moderaten PSA-Stand
> Da sprach der Scheich zum Emir: "Jetzt geh´n mir"
> 
> Gruss
> dillinger



Moin Wolfgang,

der Flug verlief problemlos. Ja, diese in der Wueste entstandenen  riesigen Staedte bieten sehr viel Interessantes. Man wuerde Monate  dafuer einplanen muessen, um wenigstens einen Teil gesehen zu haben. Aber so gelingt es auch, das Thema Prostatakrebs mal fuer eine Weile auszuklammern.

Das PSA wird im Maerz noch einmal ermittelt, und dann wird eine Entscheidung getroffen, wie ich das noch guenstig beeinflussen kann. Ich mache mir keine allzu grossen Sorgen.

Herzliche Gruesse

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hi Harald,
viel Spaß beim Entdecken der Wüstenstätten!

Und komm wieder gut nach Hause :Blinzeln: 

Gruss
dillinger

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Spiegel-Interview über das Buch „Krebs fühlen“:

https://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/kr...e-c3a9c8805a30

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Spiegel-Artikel zur Krebsprävention:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/m...650228-p2.html

Aus dem Inhalt:

Zu dieser zweiten Säule der Sekundärprävention, der Früherkennung, kommt der Aufbau einer systematischen Tertiärprävention. Rückfälle zu verhindern ist hier das Ziel, oder das Fortschreiten der Krankheit zu verlangsamen. Im Mittelpunkt steht dabei die Lebensqualität nach dem Ende einer Krebsbehandlung. Viele Patienten sind beispielsweise über Jahre von einer Fatigue betroffen, dem Energieverlust und dem Gefühl, völlig ausgezehrt zu sein. Wie die Heidelberger Fatigue-Spezialistin Martina Schmidt berichtete, beeinträchtigen diese Beschwerden nicht nur die Rückkehr ins Berufsleben, sondern die Bewältigung der Krebskrankheit insgesamt. Erwiesenermaßen wertvolle Gegenmaßnahmen wie Sport, Yoga oder psychosoziale Behandlungen werden bisher selbst bei Patienten in zertifizierten Krebskliniken viel seltener wahrgenommen  aus Informationsmangel, wie Schmidt sagt. Mehr als die Hälfte der Krebspatienten geben in der Selbstauskunft auch zwei Jahre nach Ende der Krebstherapie an, nicht über das Problem Fatigue informiert worden zu sein. Schmidt ist überzeugt, dass Folgeleiden wie eben Fatigue, Angst oder Schmerz als Komplikation im Krebs-Überleben zu wenig beachtet werden: Wir müssen erreichen, dass irgendwann die Suche nach einer individuellen Fatigue-Therapie Bestandteil jeder klinischen Versorgung werden muss.

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Sorry, war FAZ-Artikel.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein interessanter Artikel in Spektrum der Wissenschaften über Psychoonkologie: Das Leben nach dem Krebs

https://www.spektrum.de/news/wie-kre...lastet/1692612

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Es müsste doch heißen "Nach der Prognose Krebs". So wie ich gelernt habe gibt es vom Prostatakrebs keine Heilung. Nur einen Stillstand.

----------


## Horst1949

Widerspruch, nicht zuletzt weil ich ein "positiv Denkender" bin:
Wenn das betreffende Organ in seiner Gänze herausgeschniten wurde und dabei keine positiven Schnittränder etc. übersehen wurden, dann kann man nach Abwarten einer Schamfrist durchaus von "Heilung" sprechen. Mein gemessener PSA Wert verliert sich im Grundrauschen der Laborgeräte, im Promillebereich.
Ich jedenfalls, fühle mich über 12 Jahre nach der OP als geheilt, wenigstens von diesem Krebs. Wer weiß, was noch kommt...
LG Horst1949

----------


## Horst1949

Sorry, das Thema heißt ja "Selbstheilung. Und da ist mein Beitrag unpassend.
Horst1949

----------


## lutzi007

Horst,
für mich bist Du geheilt. Es ist schön zu lesen, dass so etwas auch möglich ist.
Wenn es, wie Michi meint, Stillstand sein sollte, dann wäre es für mich auch geheilt.
Im Leben ist ja Alles temporär. Wir wissen nie, was als Nächstes kommt.
"Selbstheilung" kann nach meiner Ansicht nur stattfinden, wenn ich mein Leben, unabhängig von Einschränkungen, geniessen kann und mich einfach freue, dass ich "da" bin.
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Lutz es ist aber auch so der Stillstand nur anhält so lange wie die Medikamente wirken. Oder auch so eine Bestrahlung hat bei mir 2 Jahre lang den PSA unten gelassen. Stillstand halt nur auf Zeit.

----------


## Lothar M

Heilen mit der Kraft der Natur: Meine Erfahrung aus Praxis und Forschung  Was wirklich hilft (insel taschenbuch)von Prof. Dr. Andreas Michalsen, Friedrich-Karl Sandmann, Dr. Petra Thorbrietzhttp://amzn.eu/2cIwopM

Sehr empfehlenswert!

Lothar

----------


## Heribert

> Lutz es ist aber auch so der Stillstand nur anhält so lange wie die Medikamente wirken. Oder auch so eine Bestrahlung hat bei mir 2 Jahre lang den PSA unten gelassen. Stillstand halt nur auf Zeit.


Wenn Tumorzellen aktiv sind, sich also weiter verbreiten ist man an Krebs erkrankt.
Solange ein Stillstand nur durch Behandlung erreicht wird, spricht die Medizin von einer chronischen Erkrankung. 
Wird ein Stillstand ohne jegliche Behandlung erreicht, spricht die Medizin von Remission. Letzteres wird dann gerne als Heilung bezeichnet, weil das Immunsystem des Körpers mit den noch vorhandenen, vagabundierenden Tumorzellen, wie bei einem Gesunden fertig wird. 

Docken sich solche Tumorzellen an Organe an und werden wieder aktiv und vermehren sich wieder, ist der Krebs zurückgekommen.

Deshalb ist es wichtig, sich mit den Gedanken die Lothar umtreiben auseinander zu setzen, um das Immunsystem bei der Arbeit gegen die Krebszellen zu unterstützen!

Viele Grüße
Heribert

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Deshalb ist es wichtig, sich mit den Gedanken die Lothar umtreiben auseinander zu setzen, um das Immunsystem bei der Arbeit gegen die Krebszellen zu unterstützen!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Heribert


Da gebe ich Dir zu 100% Recht!
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Lutz,

ein gewisser Oliver Bierhoff hat in Deinem Thread einen komischen Beitrag gepostet.
Wir sollten einen neuen Beitrag dahintersetzen, damit letzter Interessierte nicht abschreckt.

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Lothar,
manchmal verirren sich hier wohl auch berühmte Fussballer  :L&auml;cheln: 
LG
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hi Harald,
> viel Spaß beim Entdecken der Wüstenstätten!
> 
> Und komm wieder gut nach Hause
> 
> Gruss
> dillinger


Hi Wolfgang,

gut und heil bin ich gestern mit meiner Frau wieder aus der Wüste mit fast unendlich viel
 Sand und den inzwischen riesig gewachsenen Städten dieser Emirate zurückgekommen.

Mehr Details auch zu meinem weiteren Vorgehen in Sachen PCa in einem separaten thread.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

WElcome back, Harald! Du bist der Beste :Blinzeln: 


Gruesse von der östlichen Schafweide, neuerdings baustelliges Terrain für das Funkhaus SWR
dillinger

----------

